# Liberal & Conservative



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

If a *conservative* doesn't like guns, he doesn`t buy one.
If a *liberal *doesn't like guns, he wants all guns outlawed.

If a *conservative* is a vegetarian, he doesn`t eat meat.
If a *liberal* is a vegetarian, he wants all meat products banned foreveryone.

If a *conservative* sees a foreign threat, he thinks about how to defeat his enemy.
A *liberal *wonders how to surrender gracefully and still look good.

If a *conservative *is homosexual, he quietly leads his life.
If a *liberal* is homosexual, he demands legislated respect.

If a black man or Hispanic are *conservative*, they see themselves as independently successful.
Their *liberal *counterparts see themselves as victims in need of government protection.

If a *conservative* is down-and-out, he thinks about how to better his situation.
A *liberal *wonders who is going to take care of him.

If a *conservative* doesn't like a talk show host, he switches channels.
*Liberals* demand that those they don't like be shut down.

If a *conservative* is a non-believer, he doesn't go to church.
A *liberal *non-believer wants any mention of God and religion silenced. (Unless it's a foreign religion, of course!)

If a *conservative *decides he needs health care, he goes about shopping for it, or may choose a job that provides it.
A *liberal* demands that the rest of us pay for his.

If a *conservative *slips and falls in a store, he gets up, laughs and is embarrassed.

If a *liberal *slips and falls, he grabs his neck, moans like he's in labor and then sues.

If a *conservative* reads this, he'll forward it so his friends can have a good laugh.

A *liberal *will delete it because he's "offended".


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

On the top of my forward list!


----------



## Nyla (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks for that! ^^


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

I believe Winston Churchill said it best:

"Any man who is under 30, and is not a liberal, has not heart; and any man who is over 30, and is not a conservative, has no brains."


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

DAMN LIBERALS they all have mental illness


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

lmfao


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Excellent post. Ain't it da truth though?


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

Harley387 said:


> Excellent post. Ain't it da truth though?


That's the sad thing about it, it's all truth! damn LIBERALS :up:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

tkmn204 said:


> If a *conservative* doesn't like guns, he doesn`t buy one.
> If a *liberal *doesn't like guns, he wants all guns outlawed.
> 
> If a *conservative* is a vegetarian, he doesn`t eat meat.
> ...


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent post and all true!!!


----------

